# 1973 Schwinn Continental What color is this? Pink, coral?



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2022)

I've seen this on Lady's Varsity but not a boy's especially, a Continental. There's no catalog with a pinkish except until 1978 and that's a lugged frame which, I think, is called Flamingo. 

Moreover, it's of their 'Cool' and Opaques that are liked so well. This one is December so, actually a 74. But, what the heck color did Schwinn call it? 

Got to be the rare-est color on a Conti ever made too. Eh?


----------



## sworley (Mar 19, 2022)

Sun faded opaque red?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2022)

sworley said:


> Sun faded opaque red?



Ha, Ha, No it's absolutely pink, original  and the only one like it, I can find on the net is a guy with a 73 Lady's Varsity that he'd 'Color matched' with; I guess, auto paint and 'Restored'

Serial on this Canti is MJ (December 73)


----------



## sworley (Mar 19, 2022)

If you wax it I bet it would look like rose? Isn’t that the color they used on like the ‘78 Fair Lady?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeah,


sworley said:


> If you wax it I bet it would look like rose? Isn’t that the color they used on like the ‘78 Fair Lady?



1977/8 Fair Lady Pink: 'Holiday Rose' that's on the Hollywood too,  is out there, but I expect that B/C Schwinn color names change so often it's prob. different in the least, for the tint. 73/4 colors vs 77/8, 5 year later, should have it's own tint and name.

I mean, if you estimate an average when Schwinn made the strongest differences, before crooking off in 2002,  it seems to be on a 4-5 year cycle.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Mar 19, 2022)

Faded Sunset Orange. Polishing compound it


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

Probably Krylon Watermelon.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 20, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> Faded Sunset Orange. Polishing compound it



Yep, but, nope for sure not orange. .


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks alot like faded Flamingo


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> Looks alot like faded Flamingo




Not even close. Flamingo was not an opaque paint.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 20, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> Faded Sunset Orange. Polishing compound it



You know, maybe it is a variation of sunset orange with a poorly mixed batch. All I have is a bunch of photos to go off of as, I am researching the owner's group.

Here you see kickstand chamber and it's pink for sure with maybe a hint darker in some area at edges and inside fender bracket, but not dark enough to call orange. .  And inside of the BB there's a hint of orange. Yet the orange is not as strong as I'd expect so, for the shadow it's a tough call B/C it leans to pink verses orange too. . Perhaps the batch mixed, as can see inside of the BB appears very light. I've seen other times where Schwinn may have switched a batch, part way, while bike was painted and have an obvious strong contrast of lighter and darker.

IDK, do you think, see inside the BB or anywhere outside that it's positively sunset orange?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2022)

After seeing that fully painted inside of the BB, I have no doubt that was repainted. I have never seen the inside covered solid with the finish coat of paint on an original Schwinn, never. Repaint for sure!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 21, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> After seeing that fully painted inside of the BB, I have no doubt that was repainted. I have never seen the inside covered solid with the finish coat of paint on an original Schwinn, never. Repaint for sure!



Maybe so as I've thought it could be what I'm missing but been so long since I've pulled a crank IDK anymore.  Yet, GT, ain't ever seen the time where you did not create a conflict with me, in most cases B/C U never saw in a catalog, where/when U ended up wrong.
Yet there's always room for a 1st. At least one could hope.  🤪

Perhaps somebody who's actually worked on plenty can confirm it B/C all it took me is one single search for a 73  Schwinn frame and what U no, first one google pops up with: a 73 Camel back original paint and inside BB is freaken yellow.

And that, is the Fact Jack. Go figure?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 21, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Maybe so as I've thought it could be what I'm missing but been so long since I've pulled a crank IDK anymore.  Yet, GT, ain't ever seen the time where you did not create a conflict with me, in most cases B/C U never saw in a catalog, where/when U ended up wrong.
> Yet there's always room for a 1st. At least one could hope.  🤪
> 
> Perhaps somebody who's actually worked on plenty can confirm it B/C all it took me is one single search for a 73  Schwinn frame and what U no, first one google pops up with: a 73 Camel back original paint and inside BB is freaken yellow.
> ...



And another one bites the dust: 



And another one:







Facts! That's what this tread is all about, please.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2022)

Flamingo was a partial ‘77 color. That’s faded orange or a repaint


----------



## Quakertownrich (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yep, but, nope *for sure* not orange. .



Oh, so you have already used polishing compound? Also, example pics would be helpful if bike was actually CLEAN and well lit. I have a chestnut conti that looks RED in some lighting conditions, BROWN in others. IMO, Fork stem is a better place to find orig paint vs bb.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 22, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> Oh, so you have already used polishing compound? Also, example pics would be helpful if bike was actually CLEAN and well lit. I have a chestnut conti that looks RED in some lighting conditions, BROWN in others. IMO, Fork stem is a better place to find orig paint vs bb.



*Solved*

I decided to visit the owner, local to me. On C/L for $55 and being friggen pink, didn't want to give it away or chance it. I don't need or want a Schwinn Conti but wouldn't pass up an op for rare.

It is all original paint as I inserted above. Yes the whole BB is painted inside as included above too. There's an unusual op to see the whole interior of BB is painted through and through. 

And as you entertain; that's exactly what I did yesterday, brought the tools to pull the fork and badge.

However, I did not need them as he had the bike and parts laying out in driveway where I saw when drove up; the original color is bright and strong, only a tad bit of fading yet top bar is chipped pretty ugly otherwise not too bad.

IDK how he did it as he was completely, honest, open and unaware too. I think a Computer tech or programmer biased on his 1990's nuke sub Manier history. I.E. I'd expect as, all his photos are well crafted  excellent background to enhance the colors. {I guess a finish white-ish  side, sheet of drywall} W/pretty quality photos and or tech skills.

All of his photos like below are pink to be sure. However, I did not take a photo of his bike yet, I get to eat crow B/C  even from a distance when drove up through windshield,  it's unquestionably good and strong* Orange.*  Not even a hint of pink, Ha, ha, the joke's on me.  🙄

Certainly he did not intend to mislead yet, in current ad  does not state the color at all. Maybe he'll fix that now 😀 but before or if he corrects it, these are his photos and all the rest of parts in 8 more clear photos are in his ad. So, I advised him of colors with more info about date and collectability: https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/bop/d/fort-myers-antique-schwinn-bike-frame/7455801220.html

It's not for me but It is actually original ORANGE w/lots of parts to put back together if U need; have at it if U local too.













Pink. pink, pink. PINK! It is not even remotely close.
Eurgh.
🤪


----------



## Quakertownrich (Mar 22, 2022)

This turdbucket was almost as faded till I practically rubbed my fingers raw polishing and waxing..


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 25, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> View attachment 1593603
> This turdbucket was almost as faded till I practically rubbed my fingers raw polishing and waxing..




Yeah, @Quakertownrich I've been too busy to comment lately: However wanted to say; that's a good Comparison example
as it eludes to what others have to say regarding a Pink or coral B/C the orange faded so much. A well considered inclusion where another may find help to this topic later on.
However to reduce any possible confusion, as much as the topic bike appears in a similar state, I assure you that, it wasn't like either at all. As, once i saw it from a distance, the orange was strong enough to know instantly that, other than making a new friend,  I'd waisted my time and energy from the very moment I'd seen his C/L add. . To site a comic that I have a likening too: Louis Black. [Pointing and half crazily swirling fingers]: WTF was he thinking?


----------

